# Homebody?



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*Are you a homebody or are you someone who is rarely at home? Also, please state your MBTI type. *


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*ISFP, and I lean towards total homebody, although I enjoy certain social events.*


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Total homebody, sometimes when out I just dream about being back here lol.


----------



## Caveisier (Dec 14, 2016)

INFP, homebody since I was a kid.
I prefer staying at home than going out and doing what that "cool kids" do, but sometimes I'm kinda jealous of them.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

This makes absolutely no sense.

Anybody here with a decently high post count or regular visit is most likely a homebody (my INTP self included)

And people who only go home to sleep - how the fuck could they possibly use or even have any knowledge of the existence of this forum?

_With a phone? On the way? With a laptop and hotspots? HUH?!?!?!_


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I was just thinking about making a poll about this.

I'm a homebody. I just like to be relaxed and comfortable in my own space indoors. I have plenty to keep me entertained right here.


----------



## Akelei (Mar 1, 2015)

INFJ

Does closefriendshomebody count as being homebody?
I always visit close friends and sleep over when I have the chance, otherwise I'll mostly stay home and occasionaly feel some energy spikes that will make me wanna go anywhere, which I see as a good thing as I met one of my closest friends at a party even though I'm not a party person. But yeah, I'll say it depends on my mood.


----------



## NiamhD (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm always home.


----------



## BrownEyedGirl1 (Jan 12, 2017)

ISFP, and it really depends on my mood. I get cabin fever in the frigid winter months and deal with Seasonal Affective Disorder so as soon as the weather is nice enough, I enjoy getting out and doing outdoor activities. I like going to the Farmer's markets and any other type of outdoor festival as long as there aren't large crowds. 

I'm more of a homebody in the evenings though, I enjoy curling up on the couch with a warm and fluffy blanket and relax with a novel or watch a little television to relax.


----------



## IamHereToMakeyouInsane (Jan 27, 2017)

I stay home, because the outside world is a huge pile of crap.


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

Endologic said:


> This makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Anybody here with a decently high post count or regular visit is most likely a homebody (my INTP self included)


Not necessarily. I am most active on here while I'm at work....dreaming about being at home :laughing:


----------



## Nick5 (Jan 21, 2017)

Somewhat inertia driven. If I'm at home I want to stay at home. However, if I'm doing something outdoors I just want to keep doing whatever I'm doing and not come home and if I'm in another quiet place (ex library) I just stay there forever.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

INTJ. I spend a lot of time at home right now, and I'm comfortable in my own space, but if I had more friends who themselves weren't homebodies I'd like to spend more time out and about with people.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

While I am social and outdoorsy and so love to be out and about, I've also created a terrific home environment that I really dig and do not mind spending time in. So, it's a mix of both, really.

I am ENFP. Love people, but also enjoy solitude (can entertain myself for weeks!).


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Total homebody and INFJ.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

ISTJ.

Total homebody. 100% introvert.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

When younger, a complete homebody. As I grow older, I'm feeling a little more claustrophobic.

- INFJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

ISFP 

It depends on my mood. As a kid I was 100% a homebody. I didn't know go out unless my parents dragged me out. Now, not so much..


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I am a homebody and introvert at heart, but I get restless after awhile and love traveling. There are just some days that I need to get out... and some of those days I am just dying to be surrounded by others and have a drink or something. Night out! But most of the time, I am cool chilling at home as long as I get some exercise for the day or run a few errands so I feel "human" and not a total hermit. :laughing:


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

November Rose said:


> *Are you a homebody or are you someone who is rarely at home? Also, please state your MBTI type. *


INFP homebody


----------

